# Eheim Pro II Canister 2026



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Have you checked out Eheim's 2217?

Here are the specs on all of Eheim's external filters.
http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/prod_e_extfilter_classic.html


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Left C said:


> Have you checked out Eheim's 2217?
> 
> Here are the specs on all of Eheim's external filters.
> http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/prod_e_extfilter_classic.html


They both cost about the same, so which one would be the best choice ?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

The 2215 and 2217 Classic series have no bypass, but the 2026 has media baskets, push to prime and bypass.

Both are very good filters. Many people like the 2217 because they are very reliable, quiet and no bypass..

Here is a good price on an 2217. http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-EHEIM...ryZ20758QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


It is more expensive here
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...2217_plus_kit?&query=2217&queryType=0&offset=

and here

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3603


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

All you really need is a 2213. You can get one at petsmart for 69.99. Enter FLAT in the promotional code field in the cart and get 6.00 ground shipping. Great deal for this filter. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753158


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Go for the 2217 if your aquarium will be densely planted. You can throttle it back if you need to. The 2213 is more for a 10g. The 2215 may work.

Here is a little bit of discussion. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/78209-been-reading-lot-varying-opinions-2213-a.html


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Or a 5.5g :thumbsup:



Left C said:


> Go for the 2217 if you aquarium will be densely planted. You can throttle it back if you need to. The 2213 is more for a 10g. The 2215 may work.
> 
> Here is a little bit of discussion. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/78209-been-reading-lot-varying-opinions-2213-a.html


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> Or a 5.5g :thumbsup:


lol bsmith, you going to get that started again?:hihi:

I have to agree with a 2217 myself, or your original choice of the 2026 if you want the convenience of the baskets, push to prime, a little easier to clean etc. The 2026 is just as quiet and the bypass is minimal at best when properly serviced.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I have the next size up Pro II 2028 275gph , I can't tell if it's running , IMO It does a good job I clean it every 2-3 months , I have 3 baskets of media,It's easy to prime, I don't know what they are saying about a by-pass?? I have mine in a 110g tank.
IMO: The Pro II 2026 should give you the same results.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

inkslinger said:


> I don't know what they are saying about a by-pass?? .


Bypass is inherent in any filter with baskets.

It is just a fact of life...


----------

